# Protein farts... What can i do?



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been on my clean bulk for around two week's now, snice then i was on a 3 month cut in which i only farted once, somtimes non a day :E

I have forgot how bad my farts can really be.. i MUST fart 10 times in the space of 15 mins.... :thumbup1:

As much as i love the smell of my own wind... Others tend to run :cursing:

Is there anything i can do diet wise? Or any magic pills i can take.

much love

:beer:


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Embrace the Stench

Try pre/pro biotics . Any type of digestive aid.

Mine usually go after 2 weeks or so, usually after changing protein brand


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

FART


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

the protein i take has flax seed with it and I don't really get the problem so maybe add that it might help..


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

frowningbudda said:


> Embrace the Stench
> 
> Try pre/pro biotics . Any type of digestive aid.
> 
> Mine usually go after 2 weeks or so, usually after changing protein brand


I wish others would embrace the stench.. Fu-cking w-ankers.

Digestive aid's, i will look into that i think.

ta


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Pro-biotics like Actimel seem to work for me... I cleared my living room when I got in from the gym tonight.... even the cats couldnt handle it....


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

i get this problem occationly but usually try and blame the fat swetty lad in the corner lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you farted once in 3 months? lol

try charcoal tablets when you get gassy, work for me


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I see only two ways out of the problem.

1. Swallow a whistle and make sweet sweet music.

2. Butt-plug.

:whistling:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

change your protein supplier. I did, and the farts stoped overnight


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> change your protein supplier. I did, and the farts stoped overnight


i agree with this 100%. bulkpowders and bulksupplementsdirect, their proteins gave me horrible gas and diarrhea. myprotein has given me no problems at all


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i agree with this 100%. bulkpowders and bulksupplementsdirect, their proteins gave me horrible gas and diarrhea. myprotein has given me no problems at all


LOL

I'm the opposite:lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

sode it just go in a lift with loads of people in it, when you get off on your floor let one rip hahaha funny times


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Just let it out...f*ck everyone else!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I am a rotting dogmonger fart meister,

I love it, everyone else hates it. My pants look like the map at the beginning of "Bonanza" most days


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone who doesn't like it. Cup cake them.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you have a gf?

If so warm up the dutch oven!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Farts are like success, you only enjoy the smell of your own.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I had IBS, including regular farts of spectacular proportions, for about three years... until I heavy dosed glutamine for a fortnight (25g a day split into five doses taken between meals) which stopped it completely.

Now my butt is a place of peace and serenity :innocent:


----------



## MonsterMuscles (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Man, Just change your protein I had the same problem. If the level of protein is to high this is what can happen. Other then that just let it goooo and sod what people think haha :thumbup1:


----------



## stonio (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahaha! THE ANSWER IS SO SIMPLE!! When you shake your shake there is loads of bubbles in it... bubbles mean AIR! This air has to go somewhere!!

Let your drink settle in the fridge for 15 mins before drinking it!!!!!!!!!

What a Whey to go!!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Charcoal tablets! They are fantastic...you still fart but they don't smell!!! :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

dawse said:


> Charcoal tablets! They are fantastic...you still fart but they don't smell!!! :thumb:


Whats the point, Thats like punching someone without hurting them!!

I need to lie down


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

farts are ace sometimes my only bit of humour a day haha!, why would you want them to go? because some people dont like it? no chance just raise a finger grab everyones attention n say "listen to me"


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

i've been known to clear a room or 2 in my time.

cant blame anyone else as i p**s myself laughing people say you could of warned us, wheres the fun in that.

i was in a q at a theme park not long ago and kids were on a school trip, they kept trying to push in so i got all kung fu on them and made them q so they couldnt be with thier friends,then some little fat kid was more or less touching me trying to squeeze under my arm which i spread across the q so i farted and it stunk, told him that'll teach ya, ya little muppet


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

see how bad you can make them, add loads of oats then tell me you got bad ones now!!


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I am a rotting dogmonger fart meister,
> 
> I love it, everyone else hates it. My pants look like the map at the beginning of "Bonanza" most days


****ing classic mate :laugh:


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Farts are like success, you only enjoy the smell of your own.


that made me smile mate!

my housemate keeps a can of oust at the ready next to his seat in the lounge


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

Get a pair of these Fart proof pants

www.myshreddies.com

Quality, might have to buy my dad some.


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

hoggig said:


> Get a pair of these Fart proof pants
> 
> www.myshreddies.com
> 
> Quality, might have to buy my dad some.


 :lol: :lol:

You could always buy some food bags Fart into them seal them then sell them on ebay because no doubt theres a weirdo somewhere that would buy them. £££


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

rofl,

I've changed my whey a number of times 

When you open my bedroom door it fuc-king hit's you like a brick wall


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i smelt like a manhattan sewer rat on cheap protein but with the food we put down our necks it wont be roses mate whatever


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

Cup cake them LOVELY embrace the fart:thumb:

Deluxe Supplements 5% Discount Code UKM1

(sorry no fart remedies)


----------

